# S5-SPS netzwerkfähig machen <=> S7-Panel an S5-SPS



## Process-Informatik GmbH (20 Juli 2021)

S5-SPS vernetzen und Daten aus den Anlagen sammeln und zentral oder auch dezentral zu verarbeiten. Wer kennt diese Anforderung der heutigen Zeit nicht.
Eine Programmänderung an einer Steuerung ohne dafür bis zur Maschine zu gehen/fahren und die gewünschte Änderung durchführen. Wer möchte das nicht gerne nutzen.​


Mit dem S5-LAN++-Modul von Prozess-Informatik Entwicklungsgesellschaft mbH ist dies nicht länger ein Wunsch. Das Modul bekommt eine feste IP-Adresse zugewiesen oder fragt bei einem DHCP-Server eine IP-Adresse an, dann auf die PG-Schnittstelle der S5-SPS stecken und mehr ist nicht zu tun. und wenn diese Schnittstelle belegt sein sollte, dann einen Multiplexer wie der PG-MUX-II an der SPS angeschlossen und sofort hat man zwei gleichwertige PG-Schnittstellen, eine für den S5-LAN++ und die andere für ein etwaig angeschlossenes Panel oder wenn auch nur als freier Steckplatz für ein Siemens PG.

Der Modul versorgt sich direkt aus den 24V DC der PG-Schnittstelle, bietet die SPS keine 24V DC an kann das Modul auch extern mit Spannung versorgt werden.

Selbst das Programmieren mit Step5 von Siemens ist in diesem Fall kein Problem. Das PG/den PC mit dem Netzwerk verbinden (wenn möglich), den virtuellen COM-Port "PLCVCom" starten und mit dem jeweiligen S5-LAN++ verbinden. Durch einmalige Installation des S5-Patch kann die Step5-Software nach PG/PC-Neustart mit virtuellen COM-Ports reden.

Die im Modul enthaltene Firmware prüft die übers Netzwerk empfangenen Protokolle auf AS511-Konformität und gibt die Daten erst nach positiver Prüfung in die angeschlossene SPS. Dadurch hebt sich der S5-LAN++ von "einfachen" Schnittstellen-Umsetzern ab. Diese Eigenintelligenz bietet nicht nur die Möglichkeit eine Steuerung über Netzwerk zu programmieren, der Vorteil liegt darin parallel diese Steuerung auch noch anderen Applikationen zur Kommunikation bereit zu stellen. Jedes Tool wie OPC-Server, WinCC oder auch die normale Betriebsdatenerfassung die mittels "S7-TCPIP RFC1006" mit Port 102 kommuniziert kann Daten aus der SPS lesen bzw. in die SPS schreiben. Der Modul setzt dabei zwischen der S7-Welt und S5-Welt um. Einzig bei Zugriffen auf Datenbereiche muss man sich vorab Gedanken machen auf welche Bereiche man zugreifen möchte.
Defektes OP und was nun? KTP nehmen, Projektierung drauf geladen und über den S5-LAN++ mit einem aktuellen verfügbaren S7-Panel die Anlage steuern.
Mehr zu diesem Produkt finden Sie auf der Produktseite des S5-LAN++​


----------

